

Google Image Quiz: see the image, guess the query - lorussian
http://google-image-quiz.net/

======
bjterry
This is pretty fun, and there is the core of a cool little game here.

To offer some constructive criticism:

1\. The word list is really bad. Here are some of the words I got: inwrapped
(google autocorrects this to "unwrapped" and the game shows the autocorrected
version), valorize, rurality, musted, lurcher, coagulators, yeggmen,
irredentists

2\. When the pop-up shows you won, enter should move to the next image so I
don't have to take my hands off the keyboard.

3\. It would be nice if you scored the word, to show the average number of
hints and guesses. Then you could show words that scaled in difficulty based
on the performance of past users, and exclude words like the above that are
impossible, and exclude those where the word is directly in the image that are
too easy.

